# Here is a violin joke for any violin players with a sense of humor



## 4/4player

Three violin manufactures have all done business for years on the same block in the small town of Cremona, Italy. After years of a peaceful co-existence, the Amati shop decided to put a sign in the window saying: "We make the best violins in Italy." The Guarneri shop soon followed suit, and put a sign in their window proclaiming: "We make the best violins in the world." Finally, the Stradivarius family put a sign out at their shop saying: "We make the best violins on the block."

4/4player


----------



## Edward Elgar

Like the joke, but I don't agree with the Hugo Quote in you signature - What about choral music!


----------



## 4/4player

Hmm.... You have an interesting point there, Edward.....I hope i didn't offend you and anybody else...I'll be sure to change my Hugo quote RIGHT AWAY!=)

thanks,
4/4player


----------

